# AM or PM???



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It always takes me a bit to get rolling in the mornings but when I do, I tend to accomplish more in the mornings than I do in the afternoons. Are you an "Early Bird Gets the Worm"? or an "Afternoon Andy"???


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I wake early (before daylight) , but get the most done in the evenings.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm normally hard at work by 5:30 am. I take a break for breakfast around 8:00, then might get a snack during mid morning. I'll eat lunch around 12:30, then many days I continue working until 6:30 or later. I'm trying to get stuff caught up and it's taking me forever due to weather and unexpected stuff happening. But once I have it all caught up, it will mean that I can either get stuff done in the morning when it's going to be a scorcher and relax in the afternoon, or if it's cold in the morning, I'll be able to wait until it warms up. Either way, I win.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Definitely a morning person!

I have a parrot who wakes with the rising sun hollering "Good Morning" who in turn wakes the dogs who tap dance on laminate flooring deciding they need to go out. That's all it takes. 
Early mornings are spent with coffee and HT., then it's off to feed the critters. My day has begun.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Mornings. I fall into a vegetative state after about 6 pm or so.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Having spent 30 years on 24/7 call and working up to 36 hour shifts with combat naps as required and then a day of heavy crash and burn sleep, I still sleep 2 or 3 hours, do a few chores or entertainment for 2 to 4 hours, nap or rest and every few days I still totally crash for 10 to 18 hours of hard sleep.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Early to rise, early to bed. Always been that way. Part of growing up on the farm. Both my brothers were the opposite. I got my chores done before breakfast, brothers just got up to eat, then I had to help do their chores. Part of why I left home to be on my own. At least IF I had to do most of the work, I got all my part, myself....James


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm "seasonal", usually sleeping until later in the morning when the weather cools. In warmer weather, before the dew dries, I'll concentrate on inside chores first and then move to the outside as quickly as I can.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Wouldn't say I'm a morning person exactly. I get up about 6a.m. but I like to work into the day slowly. Then at about 8a.m. I'm ready to go. By 4p.m. I'm tired so that's it for the day besides a few routine evening chores. DH is early to rise early to bed kind of guy. Up at 4 a.m. and ready for bed at 8p.m. lol


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

PM for sure


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I can adjust to either. Have worked days when I had to be at work by 6:00am. Have worked nights when I had to work until 4:00am. 

Kinda depends on whether there's a reason to be up early or a reason to be up late. 

I heard a little saying one time... "The early bird gets the worm but it's the second mouse that gets the cheese." And I like cheese way better than worms. LOL!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

We are watching the MIB trilogy this week as after dinner relaxation. Tonight as we relaxed watching the first of the three, when Will Smiths character askes if they ever sleep and Rip Torns character replied that they run on a Alpha Centauri 36 hour day and he would either adjust or have a psychotic episode, she and I laughed and she said "so they work shifts similar to what you did." :rotfl:


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

all depends on the time of years with me - in the summer I love getting up early 5 - 5:30, but in the winter I would rather get up at 7 - 8 since that's when the sun rises. I've also noticed if you get up with the sun you feel better and are more productive.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree convoy. I always feel best if I get up with the sun and go to bed when the sun goes down. I think that is what was intended for animals and humans in the beginning. Most people are totally out of sync with their natural rythmns (sp?) nowadays.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree Convoy. I always feel the best when I get up with the sun and go to bed when the sun goes down. I think that is what was intended for animals and humans in the beginning. Most people are totally out of sync with their natural body rythmns (sp?) nowadays.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

We are up at daylight when ever daylight comes whether 5:00am summers or 8:00am winters. We both get the most work done early in the day and take a half hour nap after a big noon time meal when days are long. Winter days are short so no need of a mid day nap. Winters we are in bed at dark no matter how early dark is. That is when we recover from the hard work from Spring to late Autumn. It also keeps our power bill low because we don't need lights at night.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm the same way in the winter. When it gets dark, me and the pups head to bed.


----------

